# Inverts and kusuri wormer?



## bridgey_c (9 Jan 2013)

Hi everyone,

I need to give my discus a quick de-worming but after reading the back of the pack im a bit concerned how my shrimp will handle it. I have a big population of red cherry shrimp along with dozens of assassin snails. Has anyone any experience of using this kusuri wormer and its effects on shrimp? Ive have come across various answers after a quick google.

The back of the packet mentions nerite, trumpet and ramshorn snails and says 'some' invertebrates, without mentioning any names directly.


----------



## discusdan (31 Mar 2013)

Did you ever use Kusuri Discus Wormer on your tank in the end?

I'm in the same situation and have Amano shrimp in my tank and i'm not sure whether to use it or not.


----------



## bridgey_c (31 Mar 2013)

Yeah I did. I've used it 3 times now and I have never seen a dead shrimp or snail yet. I can't remember where I ordered it from now but I rang the retailer up and they said they had never encountered any problems with shrimp either but wouldn't say for definite it was safe because some customers had spoken of fatalities. I am still a bit cautious when I use it but each time I have used the recommended dosage and im sure I would have spotted if the shrimp were stressed but I haven't seen any strange behaviour. Cherry shrimp are hardy little things though!


----------



## discusdan (31 Mar 2013)

nice one, cheers for your reply.

I too have read mixed reports but mostly about it killing snails, hopefully amano shrimp are tough little thins as well.


----------



## basil (1 Apr 2013)

I've used genchem and benebichi worming treatments to great effect. Although they are aimed at planaria, they are deffo shrimp safe though. I know others use general vetenarial wormer very effectively without killing shrimp.


----------

